

Apple sapphire crystal supplier GT Advanced files for bankruptcy - FiddlerClamp
http://9to5mac.com/2014/10/06/gtat-sapphire-apple-bankrupt/

======
ethagknight
Does this present the opportunity for Apple to take a significant stake at a
greatly reduced valuation?

